# Hand Bending Rigid



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

When hand bending pipe, is the take off based on the pipe or the shoe? If I'm bending 1/2 rigid with 3/4 EMT bender, what do I use as my take off?

Appreciate any help with this...


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

Deduct is based off the shoe


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Based on my experience the only way is to bend a scrap piece and determine the deduct from that. 

The deduct for a piece of rigid may be different from thinwall even if bent on the same shoe.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

This is from the Ugly's book (a good general reference for many topics).


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

bill39 said:


> Based on my experience the only way is to bend a scrap piece and determine the deduct from that.
> 
> The deduct for a piece of rigid may be different from thinwall even if bent on the same shoe.


This


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

bill39 said:


> Based on my experience the only way is to bend a scrap piece and determine the deduct from that.
> 
> The deduct for a piece of rigid may be different from thinwall even if bent on the same shoe.






ponyboy said:


> This


Yeah, I just learned that for myself the hard way...! Thank anyway!



Michigan Master said:


> This is from the Ugly's book (a good general reference for many topics).


That is for EMT. My question was if the same take off applies to rigid...


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

gotshokd666 said:


> That is for EMT. My question was if the same take off applies to rigid...


You are using a 3/4" EMT bender; deduct is 6" for a stub.

Often times people who haven’t bent much pipe will have a slightly different deduct than what’s specified (especially when bending RMC); much of this variance is often due to failure to maintain proper foot pressure, and you can see it in the radius of the resulting bend.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

gotshokd666 said:


> When hand bending pipe, is the take off based on the pipe or the shoe? If I'm bending 1/2 rigid with 3/4 EMT bender, what do I use as my take off?
> 
> Appreciate any help with this...


If you want to know the real take-up, bend a scrap piece. If you go with what the bender says, you'll end up bending a test piece anyway.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Michigan Master said:


> You are using a 3/4" EMT bender; deduct is 6" for a stub.
> 
> Often times people who haven’t bent much pipe will have a slightly different deduct than what’s specified (especially when bending RMC); much of this variance is often due to failure to maintain proper foot pressure, and you can see it in the radius of the resulting bend.


How would you explain the variance in an electric bender? Over voltage or undervoltage?


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

sparky970 said:


> If you want to know the real take-up, bend a scrap piece. If you go with what the bender says, you'll end up bending a test piece anyway.


Once you've done it a few times you should remember the deduct.



sparky970 said:


> How would you explain the variance in an electric bender? Over voltage or undervoltage?


There may be some variance in conduit spring back if from different manufacturing runs. The amount of wear a shoe has will also be a factor if using different benders.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

This is why a lot of guys put their name on the benders shared by everyone. Not that they are di**s, but that they took the time to actually learn the nuances of the bender, and don't want to have to do it again.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

This might have changed with the modern improvements in benders, but it's hard to bend an offset in emt with a bender that has been used for bending rigid. Something about the hook at the end of the shoe being twisted makes it difficult to line up the bends.


----------

